# Going to NYC!



## LarryC (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi guys!

Haven't posted around here for a while..... I've been so busy with school for the past months! School's out and I am planning a trip to NYC area. 

If you guys have any recommendations, cool shops to visit or basically anything that's really worth seeing while in NYC, I'd be glad to hear your suggestions! 

Thanks a lot!!!!

Larry


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Jun 26, 2015)

Go to Korin for sure!


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 26, 2015)

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> Go to Korin for sure!


Absolutely, but NYC has so much it really depends on your interests - food, theater, sightseeing, shopping. I'd say get a good guide book, but if you have some specifics in mind it would make it a lot easier to make some recommendations.


----------



## James (Jun 26, 2015)

Liege waffles at waffles and dinges!


----------



## jklip13 (Jun 27, 2015)

Mutual Trading Company near Grand Central Station is an amazing store. Lots of Japanese products including knives and stones


----------



## LarryC (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys! Didn't even know that Korin and MTC were in NYC!!!!


----------



## ecchef (Jun 27, 2015)

Yup. MTC stocks Tsukiji Masamoto. They may still do free engraving...haven't been there in a while.
Korin is the East Coast knife Mecca. After you're done spending the kids' college funds, stop by the Raccoon Lodge a few doors down for a brew.
Then head up to The Strand http://www.strandbooks.com/ and see if you unearth some funky old cookbooks.


----------



## alterwisser (Jul 1, 2015)

LarryC said:


> Thanks a lot guys! Didn't even know that Korin and MTC were in NYC!!!!



Korin is nice, but way overpriced. They have a 15% off all knives in July though, at least online. Worth checking out.

I live across the Hudson in Hoboken. Let me know if you're looking for anything specific and I'm happy to give you some recommendations. NYC has everything and plenty of that, so it's tough to give general recommendations. I've covered all the touristy stuff 10 years ago and still feel like I don't know this city. It's amazing for people watching and if you dare to venture outside of Manhattan you can get some of the cheapest, most authentic ethnic food anywhere but those countries. Queens is heaven if you like authentic Korea and Chinese.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 1, 2015)

I would love to play tourist in New York


----------



## perneto (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey, I'll bump this thread since I'll be visiting NYC in August myself. I'll be there for a week with the wife and *without* the toddler for our annual kid-stays-with-grandma trip, so I'm going a bit wild with restaurants... We already have bookings at Le Bernardin and Sushi Nakazawa, and if everything works out we'll be hitting Momofuku Ko, Kura, and Rosanjin too. Sorry, I had to boast a bit, had to get up at 5am twice to get Nakazawa 

Any suggestions for cool coffee, bars, snack places, lesser known places to visit...?


----------



## jklip13 (Jul 23, 2015)

There's a really cool Japanese antique store in DUMBO called Shibui.
Might be interesting for you based on your choice of restaurants.
Please report with your dining experiences!


----------



## perneto (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks, added to my map!

BTW, I was planning to go to Kyo Ya for kaiseki at first, but they're closed for renovations Aug 16-Sept 1.


----------



## Castalia (Jul 23, 2015)

Not in the kaiseki realm but Restaurant Riki near Grand Central was pretty close to a busy everyday Japanese restaurant in Japan which happens to be situated in NYC. Good for a quick bite and an interesting cultural experience. 

Le Bernadin is superb, one of those rare destination restaurants that you will remember for years to come. Seafood prepared in amazing and delcious ways! My wife and I did the same thing and left the kids with the grandparents for that one.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 23, 2015)

If you like BBQ try The Mighty Quinn's in the East Village on Second. Their brisket is to die for.


----------



## perneto (Jul 23, 2015)

Castalia said:


> Not in the kaiseki realm but Restaurant Riki near Grand Central was pretty close to a busy everyday Japanese restaurant in Japan which happens to be situated in NYC. Good for a quick bite and an interesting cultural experience.
> 
> Le Bernadin is superb, one of those rare destination restaurants that you will remember for years to come. Seafood prepared in amazing and delcious ways! My wife and I did the same thing and left the kids with the grandparents for that one.



Thanks! I can't wait 

Riki sounds pretty cool. More of an izakaya type then?


----------



## perneto (Jul 23, 2015)

Dream Burls said:


> If you like BBQ try The Mighty Quinn's in the East Village on Second. Their brisket is to die for.



Aha, I have been looking up BBQ places too, and I don't think this one came up yet! Thanks for the info!

So far I had found good reviews for Brisket Town, Fette Sau, Blue Smoke, and Daisy May's. How do they all compare?


----------



## easy13 (Jul 23, 2015)

I would take Blue Smoke off that list


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 23, 2015)

lus1:


easy13 said:


> I would take Blue Smoke off that list



Just so you know, Might Quinn's is counter service, not a sit and serve place. Worth standing in line though.


----------



## perneto (Jul 24, 2015)

Blue Smoke is out then 

I see Mighty Quinn's have a number of different locations, is the East Village one your favorite?


----------



## Dream Burls (Jul 25, 2015)

Actually, it's the only one I've been to. That area of NY has a lot of character. Take a walk down St. Marks Place and you'll have a show for free. Mc Sorley's is also around there - the oldest bar in NY.


----------



## merge03 (Jul 31, 2015)

9th Street Espresso in the lower east side
and Stumptown.
Along with Le Bernadin, I really like Del Posto over in Chelsea.
Keste, and Bouley and Brushstroke.


----------

